# I need the most simple recipe for Muscadine wine



## Poormanfarm (Aug 31, 2012)

I need your help. I have a neighbor who has asked me to help him make some muscadine wine. You don't know what I am up against. This is a good guy but he has no idea what it takes to make wine. He has rounded up some recycled 5 gal buckets and he has some muscadines. He thinks that the only thing that he needs now is sugar and somehow I can turn it into wine for him. He is never going to do what it takes to make real wine and probably never make anymore again. since he has asked me to help him I am going to try since he is my neighbor. Does anyone have a very elementary recipe for muscadine wine that I can help him with. I have a feeling this is not going to end well. I am trying to get through this without loosing a neighbor and a friend. please help me if you know of anything that might work. I really don't care what it tastes like. He is so tight he will probably store it in recycled plastic milk jugs in his refrigerator.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 31, 2012)

I think your safest bet is to take his muscadines and do it yourself. Give him some simple task to complete so he feels included in the process though.


----------



## Julie (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree with roadwarriorsvt.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree, I would get the neighbor involved in the process. Anyway, here is a recipe that I've seen posted before, you can make your own adjustments if needed.


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/muscadine-wine-19528/


----------



## Dend78 (Aug 31, 2012)

here is my thought let him do it himself, help him with sanitation, and hydrometer readings. i think the worst thing you will be up against is he probably wont want to wait as long as its going to take to make it happen. after hes started i would say forget about it until its about time you think its ready to transfer to secondary. help only if he asks so if it messes up its more on him and not so much on you. honestly if hes that cheap he wont even notice that its terrible, hes just going for a buzz anyway just my 2 cents

either way good luck to ya


----------

